
Ask HN: What companies are using Stream Processing in Production? - hemapani
Stream Processing has received a lot of attention first with Storm and later with Flink and Kafka. Beyond the hype, who actually use it in production and who has found it useful? What kind of use cases does it really work for?
======
mite-mitreski
[http://klarna.com/](http://klarna.com/) is using Kafka for most of the async
processing

------
dhanuka84
Pearson ETL & Aggregation Streaming analytics using synthetic & apm metrics,
zabbix alerts ,logs

